# Road bike sizing for kids



## gsrblack (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm looking at a couple used Fuji Ace 24 and Fuji Ace 650 bikes. Typically, what ages do you think each of those bike sizes will accomodate?

On average, you think the 24" model would last for an average 8-12 year old?

What about 650c, what age?


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Totally dependent on their height and reach etc. Age is completely irrelevant. I've seen 12 year olds taller than myself and I've seen ones that are barely 4ft, so age is just not a good indicator for sizing a bike.

The standover on the 24" is roughly 24in. For the 650B, it's going to jump up to around 26in. So generally speaking, something like >57-58in, they should be able to handle the 650B. But kids definitely differ in their own geometry and how well they can handle a larger bike.

Because of the higher standover with road bikes, you do have a bit more room for kids to continue using a slightly smaller bike, while using a longer stem and/or seatpost if necessary. But the wheel difference between 24 and 650B is fairly substantial, so if they're close to the larger one, and it isn't going to be a turn off riding on the larger bike, I would lean that direction.


----------



## lawstudent (Nov 17, 2015)

I just put my son on a Scott Speedster 24. At 7.5 years old he was 49in tall and I put his bike together with the seat post slammed all the way down, seat forward, and the stem with two spacers on top of it. At the time he just was able to mount and ride but admitted to being nervous and the controls felt twitchy. Now a few months later he's nearing his 8th birthday and is very comfortable on the bike. He prefers riding and shifting on the hoods. However, he uses the secondary brakes mounted on the flat bar and DOES NOT have the proper hand reach or strength to brake from the hoods or drops.

I HIGHLY RECOMMEND secondary brake levers on the flat bars for a younger rider.

I expect this bike to last him to age 11 (possibly 12 because he's on the smaller side) with a stem change. I looked at the Fuji and Diamondbacks but was disappointed with the shifters and freewheel cassette. I found the Scott Speedster 24 brand new shipped to my house no tax for $399 and its the real deal with full Claris/Sora drivetrain. Still available at dandq.com, check it out, I posted my experience here earlier and have been very happy with the bike.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

My 60" tall 11 year old has been riding MTBs for years but she just this year can comfortably fit onto a 650c wheel jamis road bike (48ccm frame) I bought for her a few years back.


----------



## GrayJay (May 16, 2011)

I had a spare 24" wheel MTB frame, figured out it was a fairly easy conversion to use is as a kids road bike with 650c wheels and a new road fork;

http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/24-mtb-650c-road-conversion-910929.html


----------



## jochribs (Nov 12, 2009)

Thumbs up GrayJay!


----------

